# Differences in powerflex 40 and 40p



## Noble 32 (Feb 25, 2013)

Hello again
New question time, we currently have a telemacinque heavy duty drive running 2 motors. My boss wants to know if we can achive the same results with a powerflex 40. His specific question was is it heavy duty rated? I did some research and found there is a heavy duty powerflex 40p. Looking at the specs the biggest difference i can see is the overloads other wise it is about the same. 
My question is would we be able to to run these 2 motors on a pf 40 or would we need to get the 40p?


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Noble 32 said:


> Hello again
> New question time, we currently have a telemacinque heavy duty drive running 2 motors. My boss wants to know if we can achive the same results with a powerflex 40. His specific question was is it heavy duty rated? I did some research and found there is a heavy duty powerflex 40p. Looking at the specs the biggest difference i can see is the overloads other wise it is about the same.
> My question is would we be able to to run these 2 motors on a pf 40 or would we need to get the 40p?


It has nothing to do with the 40 vs 40P, the "P" is short for "Precision". The 40P just has added control functionality to do what is called Closed Loop control of the motor torque when in Sensorless Vector Mode so that you get added accuracy and torque stability on things like machine tools and such, plus it provides a safety function called "Safe Torque Off" that the 40 does not. 

But as far as the duty ratings go, the 40 and 40P are identical and they are all Heavy Duty rated. When you run two motors from one drive, you cannot run in Vector Control Mode anyway, so there would be no reason to pay extra for the 40P unless you want or need to use the Safe Torque Off feature. So basically if your Techemechaneca drive had that and you were using it, then get the 40P. If not, then get the 40.


----------



## Noble 32 (Feb 25, 2013)

Ok thank you very much.


----------

